

Xmas at Google (for those that search for it) - crx
https://www.google.com/?q=xmas#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=xmas&pbx=1&oq=xmas&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=0l0l0l3078l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=d4bbda87bf5c44b5&biw=1036&bih=1021

======
middus
Nice touch. However, do we seriously need to have every Google easteregg on
Hacker News?

~~~
dhimes
If it wasn't here, I would likely never learn of it. So I don't mind at all.

~~~
mise
I agree, but the voting function is there to let the community decide if it
should rise or disappear.

------
JonnieCache
Shameless discrimination against pagans/druids/witches/misc hippies:
"solstice" gets no special graphic. And it's actually today[0] as well, unlike
that copycat christmas!

[0] depending on where you are.

EDIT: Yule gets nothing either. Odin may as well have slain the frost giants
for nothing :(

~~~
halvsjur
They've got kwanzaa though:

[https://www.google.com/?q=kwanzaa#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&#...</a>

------
JAVagueArgument
Has been there for a while, also works with the correct spelling
<http://www.google.com/search?q=christmas> also songs and count down
<http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=christmas+songs>
<http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=christmas+countdown> but not cheese
<http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=christmas+cheese>

------
meric
[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=christmas&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

Christmas too.

------
morsch
No I18N: <http://www.google.de/#q=weihnachten> :(

------
switz
<http://www.google.com/search?q=hanukkah>

Happy Hanukkah

------
benwr
Also Hanukkah: <http://google.com/search?q=hanukkah>

------
rkudeshi
Nothing special happens on mobile.

What's supposed to happen?

------
makubecks
a new one: "let it snow"

~~~
dhimes
I think it's been around for a bit

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3364234>

